# creatine increases blood pressure?



## gogo365 (Mar 31, 2008)

hi. i'm a 35yr old male, and have just strarted using Ulimate Nutritions "Horsepower" kre-alkalyn creatine ethyl ester tricreatine malate. 
Firstly, my body starts to tingle 10mins after ingesting. Is this normal?

Secondly. My blood pressure on 2nd day of taking was 150/90. Can this supplement increase blood pressure?

Best Regards


Dennis 
Sydney, Australia


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 31, 2008)

I have not heard of creatine doing that but who know everybody is different try stopping it and see how it goes good luck


----------



## nni (Mar 31, 2008)

you are taking a product with 21+ ingredients, and yet you are inquiring about creatine? no, creatine doesnt raise blood pressure. 

your body is tingling from the beta alanine, which causes paresthesia, its normal.

the product has glyco which i try to avoid as it shouldnt be in any products, and has gpa which is questionable. stim wise there isnt much in there beyond taurine, and it has arginine which should lower blood pressure. when did you measure your blood pressure, was it post exercise?


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 31, 2008)

You don't like the "tingle" feeling?


----------



## gogo365 (Mar 31, 2008)

*thanks for the answers*

hi all. i have read your replies and your assistance. 
this is the exact story.
yes i was calling the product "creatine" as the owner of the building shop i bought it from was a bodybuilder and was calling it that. i didn't know better. 
i have had a very stressful two months and have some weight i am trying to re-gain, but because of the consistent stress and lack of sleep and the fact that i hadn't done a blood test in two years, i saw a doctor last thursday (second day of working out and using "horspower"). my blood pressure was 150/95. so with the parethesia i was experiencing, the high blood pressure and a doctor who knew nothing about the supplement, i needed some knowledgebale help to start eliminating factors as to why i was expereiencing the things i was.
the blood pressure has since come down, and all my questions relating to "horsepower" have been answered. you help is greatly appreciated!!

regards to all

dennis


----------



## muscleshock (Apr 2, 2008)

*Stress + No sleep = hypertension*

150/90 is moderate blood pressure. It's noting to be worried about. If you're under lot of stress and don't get enough sleep that is in my opinion primary reason why you have mild hypertension. Also, how's your digestion? Poor digestion can contribute to high blood pressure as well. Calm down, go to yoga or something (good massage perhaps) and relax, try to get minimum of 8hrs sleep, and eat fibers. If even after you do all that your blood pressure still remains the same that means that you developed chronic hypertension. Consult your doctor. But NO supplements containing Arginine and Citruline malate can help lower blood pressure. Just make sure that whatever NO product you choose , it doesn't contain caffeine etc.

Good luck


----------



## Arnold (Apr 3, 2008)

gogo365 said:


> hi. i'm a 35yr old male, and have just strarted using Ulimate Nutritions "Horsepower" kre-alkalyn creatine ethyl ester tricreatine malate.
> Firstly, my body starts to tingle 10mins after ingesting. Is this normal?
> 
> Secondly. My blood pressure on 2nd day of taking was 150/90. Can this supplement increase blood pressure?



as stated above look at all of the ingredients in this product, this makes it difficult to isolate which one(s) might be causing a rise in your BP, but it is possible that it's the creatine since it can/does cause fluid retention...are you taking anything else, i.e. stimulants?


----------



## gogo365 (Apr 4, 2008)

*reply to prince*

hi prince. 
thanks for your response. from the ingredients i've seen and researched on the net, i understand that none can increase bp. i am not taking other medication or stimulants aside from drinking two espresso coffees at 6am when i start work - i am an espresso consultant. i was diagnosed with an "ectopic pulse" (palpitations) last year. as it is not serious, i am not taking medication for this.i have greatly appreciated the responses i have received so far, and have certainly learned a lot. i have not taken the supplement since thurs march 27, which was in fact only the second time that i had taken it. i have also halted my training, and have been watching my bp. will take my findings back to my gp next week and possibly even request to see a cardiologist, just to check things out. i am concerned i have chronic hypertension due to lots of stress (particularly last six years) and hard work (more stress). my bp from 27/3/08 - 30/3 was hovering around 150/95. from april 1 it came down to 136/79 am, 129/90 pm, on april 2 it was 107/76, so since it has been up and down around 123/68 - 136/83. overall, i guess as noticing my higher than normal bp coinciding with me taking "horsepower", i was concerned as to whether the supplement could be contributing to my bp, or whether in fact i could have a bp issue. it appears it might be the latter, though i'll be interested to read your response again. Thank you all once again.

regards

dennis - sydney


----------

